# Job Advice: Degree course vs Diploma course



## manangbuena (May 21, 2018)

I am from the Philippines I graduated my degree in Hotel and Restaurant Management last April 2017. I tried to apply to some of the companies but I got denied that is why I choose to stop applying for a year. I got really caught up by the moment. Now I wanted to apply for a job again. But I'm thinking if the companies might question my year of not working. Now I was thinking if I should take a diploma course or not?


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Magandang umaga manangbuena,

If you already have a degree, why do you think you need another diploma?

I'm also not sure why you describe applying to "companies" instead of applying to restaurants.

If they actually question your time off just say you were helping a sick relative but they are OK now. (The sick relative was you, you were tired of rejection!)

If you are serious about getting into a restaurant, show up in your chef coat, ready to work that day, and show the chef what you can do! If you can do the job better than someone else there, they will hire you, especially if you go to a large, busy hotel. I went to a Marriott hotel that was NOT hiring, did NOT advertise that they were even looking for kitchen help, and was still hired, on the spot. I chose the place I wanted to work and proceeded to persuade them to give me a chance. I showed energy.

You can't be timid, so if your approach is please, please, please, please give me a job, I want a job, I need a job, just start looking for a different career. If your approach is "I filled out an application, I hope they call me" this is also not a winning approach.

If your approach is to show enthusiasm and say "I am exactly the kind of employee you are always hoping to find and I will not disappoint you" you have a chance... If you do a little research and know the menu, who the owner is, who the chef is, the history of the restaurant, this will show that you have attention to detail and will do more than meet the minimum requirements.

Most restaurants really only care what you can do for them. Tell them why you can help them, not why they should help you. The food industry is a high energy industry, if you don't display energy and a little excitement I would not expect positive results.

If you do get that chance, that very first day you had better say "I finished that, what do you want me to do now" several times instead of taking a break...

Good luck!


----------



## manangbuena (May 21, 2018)

I am sorry if I'm afraid of those rejections, because I felt that I am not that competitive enough. That's why I think I should take a Tesda or diploma course for me to regain myself again.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Perhaps those companies are looking for someone with work experience?


----------

